# Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht



## ---Torsten--- (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

wie ich schon lange angekündigt habe möchte ich nun einmal die böse Teicherde verteidigen.

Es heißt immer die Teicherde bringt viele Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Es wird immer behauptet mit Teicherde hat man nur grünes Wasser.
Und es wird immer behauptet ein Teich mit Teicherde kann nie funktionieren.

Stimmt das alles so wie es immer behauptet wird?
Muss man das glauben nur weil einmal jemand damit Pech hatte?

Nein!!!

Die Teicherde ist kein Teufelszeug, nur um es gleich zu sagen.
*In einen Teich mit Fische würde ich trotzdem keine Erde verwenden, warum das jetzt auf einmal werdet Ihr Euch fragen.
Ganz einfach, die Pflanzen im Fischteich sollen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entnehmen und das machen die Pflanzen nicht wenn sie in der Teicherde stehen.*

Warum dann dieser Thread?
Es gibt doch auch Teiche ohne Fische und genau für die ist die Teicherde ein gutes Substrat für den *Flachwasserbereich*.

Wozu jetzt eigentlich dieser seit 8 Wochen andauernde Test mit der Teicherde?
Wie Ihr ja wisst habe ich mehrere Pflanzenteiche, in denen die Pflanzen teilweise mehr oder weniger gut wachsen, damit meine ich nicht die Schwimmpflanzen die gedeihen sehr gut.

Mir ging es um die Sumpfpflanzen, die wachsen zwar auch aber blühen nicht wirklich.
Darum habe ich mir auf dem Balkon 2 Kübel mit Wasser hingestellt.
Die Pflanzen samt Teicherde in Körbe gesetzt und ab in die Mini Tümpel.

Nach wenigen Tagen geschah das was unvermeidlich war eine Algenbrühe vom feinsten, toll habe ich mir gedacht hatten die anderen doch recht.
Nun aber die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfen und abwarten und siehe da, nach weiteren 2-3 Wochen sind die Algen wieder verschwunden, das Wasser ist bis heute glasklar.
Als wenn sie sich in Luft aufgelöst haben, aber was war geschehen?

Die Teicherde ist nun seit ca. 8 Wochen in den 2 mini Kübeln, die Pflanzen wachsen mir über den Kopf und Blühen so stark wie ich es in den anderen Pflanzenteichen nie gesehen habe.

Nun folgen die technischen Daten

1. Kübel eckig ca. 30 Liter Wasser - Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig max. 3 Stunden Sonne

-__ Wollgras – Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig, Wasser -10/30cm Blütezeit März - Mai
-Kalamus – Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig, Wasser -10/80cm Blütezeit Juni - August
-Houttuynia - Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig, Wasser -20/40cm Blütezeit Juni – Juli
-Lobelie - Standort Sonnig, Wasser -10/80cm Blütezeit Juli – September

2. Kübel rund ca. 50 Liter Wasser – Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig max. 3 Stunden Sonne
- Lobelie - Standort Sonnig, Wasser -10/80cm Blütezeit Juli – September
- Wollgras – Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig, Wasser -10/30cm Blütezeit März - Mai
- Gauklerblume gelb - – Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig, Wasser 0/10cm Blütezeit Juni – August
- __ Blutweiderich - – Standort Sonnig/Halbschattig, Wasser -10 Blütezeit Juni

3. Die Pflanzen werden Nachts mit Solarlich verwöhnt, dies soll das Wachstum meiner Zöglinge anregen.

Aus beiden Kübeln mussten bereits Pflanzen wieder raus da sie sich gegenseitig beim wachsen behindert haben.
Der Wasserverbrauch ist enorm, ich muss jeden 2. Tag 5-10cm Wasser nachfüllen.
*
Die Bilder vom Mai.*

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

*Die Bilder vom Juni:*

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto 

*Auch ein paar Nachtaufnahmen habe ich, mit Unterstützung von Solarlicht.:*

Foto  Foto  Foto


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hi Taucher,

bei einen (extrem) starken Pflanzenbesatz wie bei deinen Kübeln kann das bißchen Teicherde auch nix anrichten - für solche Zwecke ist sie auch eigentlich gedacht . Die Nährstoffe werden ganz schnell verarbeitet (starkes Wachstum). Jetzt stell dir mal einen typischen Kleingartenteich vor, der keine Unterwasserpflanzen enthält und auch sonst keine großartige Bepflanzung besitzt außer einer mickernden Seerose im kiesgesäumten Bombentrichter. Was meinst Du was passiert wenn ein Zentner Teicherde pro Pflanze darin vorhanden ist. Die meisten "Teiche" sind nur kümmerlich mit Pflanzen bestückt und müßten aufgrund der schon ohne das Substrat vorhandenen Nährstoffe normalerweise ein vielfaches der Pflanzenmenge haben um das Wasser zu entlasten. Folge - Algenplage. 

MfG Frank


----------



## axel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo Taucher !

Ich hab meine Teichpflanzen mit einem Ballen Teicherde und einem Fließ drum herum in den Kies gesetzt . Bis jetzt hatte ich kein größeres Algenproblem . Das Wasser ist so klar das ich bis auf den Grund schauen kann. Nur zwischen den UW Pflanzen sind ein paar Fadenalgen .
Also ich würds wieder so machen .Aber nur im Wurzelbereich von den Pflanzen wenn der Teich neu ist und noch keine Nährstoffe hat .

Lg

axel


----------



## chromis (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hi,

das Problem wird eher sein, dass unter dem Namen "Teicherde" alles Mögliche verkauft wird. Sollte man ein qulitativ hochwertiges Produkt haben, dürfte es damit auch keine Probleme geben. In der Aquaristik ist die Verwendung von Bodengrundzusätzen keine Ausnahme. Es hat sogar schon erfolgreiche Versuche mit Teicherde in Aquarien gegeben:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=1636

Da die Qulität der Teicherden für den Laien kaum zu kontrollieren ist, bleibe ich persönlich lieber bei der Verwendung von Sand mit Zugabe von mit Osmocote gefüllten Tonkugeln.

Die Hauptursache von Algenproblemen  dürfte aber eher in zu starkem Besatz, viel zu viel Futter und spärlicher Bepflanzung liegen.


----------



## StefanS (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo Taucher,

schliesse mich Frank voll und gnz an: Der "Test" besagt nu wirklich nichts. Unter suche doch einfach einmal den Gehalt an N/P/K in der Erdeund analysiere das Material, aus dem die Teicherde besteht. Humoses Material.

Ich empfinde solche amateurhaften Tests als ärgerlich, leiten sie doch Teichneulinge in die Irre. 

Beste Grüsse Stefan


----------



## ---Torsten--- (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

_Ich empfinde solche amateurhaften Tests als ärgerlich, leiten sie doch Teichneulinge in die Irre._
 

aber mit solchen Reaktionen habe ich gerechnet 

Kritik ist Ok und bietet eine Grundlage für Diskussionen.

Dass man Teicherde nicht in Teichen mit Fischbesatz einsetzen soll habe ich ja geschrieben und sogar dick Hervorgehoben.
Leider wird es trotzdem nicht wahrgenommen.  

Warum soll den die Teicherde in einem reinem Pflanzenteich ohne Fische nicht funktionieren?
Lest Euch doch mal die Inhaltsangaben auf den Tüten durch bevor hier mit dem Knüppel zwischen gekloppt wird.

@StefanS wenn Dir der Test zu Laienhaft ist dann führ ihn doch selber durch und Beweise mir das Gegenteil. 


---------
Da fällt mir doch grad noch was ein, wozu einen Pflanzenteich anlegen wenn man nur sehr wenige Pflanzen rein setzt? Macht doch irgendwo keinen Sin.
Und die meisten haben Probleme im Teich nicht wegen dem Substrat (ist meistens Kies oder Sand) sondern wegen Überbesatz, viel zu wenige Pflanzen und zu schwacher Filterung.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hauptursache von Algenproblemen  dürfte aber eher in zu starkem Besatz, viel zu viel Futter und spärlicher Bepflanzung liegen.



Hi allerseits,

vor allen Dingen das letztere - davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Die meisten Teiche sind viel zu minimalistisch bepflanzt - und das zieht sich durch alle Größen.

Auch finde ich, man soll Teicherde nicht generell verdammen, für viele Mini- und Kleinteichbesitzer ist sie die einzige Alternative. Allerdings würde ich sie nie pur verwenden.

Meine Erfahrungen dazu hatte ich schon mal niedergeschrieben. Falls es jemanden interessiert: Fertigprodukt Teicherde als Pflanzsubstrat


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hi.

Hab mal ne Frage zum Thema "spärliche Bepflanzung".

Würdet ihr meinen Teich als zu spärlich bepflanzt bezeichnen?








Am hinteren Rand sind, __ Sumpfschwertlilien, etwas __ Kalmus, __ Blutweiderich, __ Sumpfdotterblume, zwei verschiedene __ Binsen und dazwischen Tannenwedel und irgendein __ Hahnenfuß. Und natürlich die Seerosen.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo Mirko,

wenn Du von der Faustformel 4-5 Pflanzen je Meter Ufer ausgehst, würde ich spontan sagen: JA (Seerosen zählen da nicht mit).


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Servus Mirko

Ja, aber wie man sieht, hast du trotz weniger Pflanzen, kein Algenproblem  . 

Substrat: Teicherde   oder wie empfohlen, Lehm/Sand-Gemisch  

Ist das der 1000 Liter Teich, der mit dem 6000 Liter Teich in Verbindung steht


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mirko,
> 
> wenn Du von der Faustformel 4-5 Pflanzen je Meter Ufer ausgehst, würde ich spontan sagen: JA (*Seerosen zählen da nicht mit*).



ich würde mal sagen seerosen zählen auch zu den nährstoffverbrauchern, denn sie wachsen ja nicht durch unsere teichliebe  

nur geben sie dem teich auch immer wieder genügend nährstoffe zurück, darum sollte man versuchen regelmäßig absterbene blätter und blüten zu entfernen


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*



			
				Taucher schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mal sagen seerosen zählen auch zu den nährstoffverbrauchern, denn sie wachsen ja nicht durch unsere teichliebe



Ne, aber durch den Dünger, mit denen wir sie dopen, wenn sie rummickern...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo.

Nee, Algenprobleme habe ich keine. Das Wasser ist zwar auch nicht gerade klar aber ne trübe Brühe ist es auch nicht.

Substrat habe ich gar keins in den Teich eingebracht. Weder am Boden noch am Teichrand. Die Sumpfpflanzen am Teichrand habe ich damals nur zwischen Steine geklemmt. Mittlerweile hat sich da aber so einiges angesammelt. Zu wenig Nährstoffe haben sie also bestimmt nicht. Sie wachsen ja auch gut.
Die Seerosen sind in Töpfen (Lehm-Sandgemisch). Am Bodengrund hat sich aber auch schon einiges angesammelt.

Das ist der 6000 Liter Teich und eine Verbindung mit dem 1000er gibt es nicht. Im 1000er ist das Wasser zwar glasklar (ohne Filterung), dafür habe ich dort Probleme mit Fadenalgen. Also Substrat habe damals gewaschenen Kies genommen. Aber da dort jedes Jahr viel Laub reinfällt, habe ich wahrscheinlich auch diese Fadenalgen.


----------



## Christine (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hi Mirko,

dann geht es Deinen Teichen doch soweit ganz gut - mit ein paar Fadenalgen kann man leben. Wobei ich persönlich an der Trübung im großen Teich arbeiten würde. Dazu müsste man aber wohl zuerst klären, wo die herkommt, um dann festzulegen, wie man sie weg bekommt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Die Trübung im Großen wird sicher von dem zersetzen Pflanzenmaterial und von den Fischausscheidungen kommen.


----------



## StefanS (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*



			
				Taucher schrieb:
			
		

> _@StefanS wenn Dir der Test zu Laienhaft ist dann führ ihn doch selber durch und Beweise mir das Gegenteil. _


_

Das lese ich ja jetzt erst: Da kommt einer her, empfiehlt der Gemeinde, also auch Teichneulingen, die Verwendung von gedüngtem, humosem Substrat (steht meist in irgendeiner Form sogar auf der Verpackung - und sei es nur verklausuliert "für Seerosen") im Teich, macht eine sachlich nicht nachzuvollziehende Einschränkung, dass er die Verwendung bei Fischbesatz nicht empfiehlt - und  *i c h*  soll etwas beweisen ??  Die Leuts kommen hinterher hier ins Forum und heulen einem die Ohren voll von wegen alles grün, Teich total veralgt ... 

Von wegen, da beschränke ich mich auf die Bemerkung, dass dieser Test amateurhaft (nicht: laienhaft) durchgeführt worden ist und die Schlussfolgerungen gefährlich für den Teich. Wer dennoch Teicherde in seinem Tümpel verwendet, soll wegen der Lösung seiner Probleme ebenfalls Dich ansprechen. Ich für meinen Teil muss nicht erst ausprobieren, dass ich mit einer Stricknadel in der Steckdose stochern sollt.

Schon mal Teicherde in entmineralisiertem Wasser aufgeschwemmt, mehrfach kräftig aufgeschlagen, dann sorgfältig gefiltert und auf Stickstoff und Phosphat getestet ? Dir das Substrat einmal bei geringer Vergrösserung unter dem Mikroskop angeschaut (Pflanzenfasern) ? Nein ?? Dann sollte man eigentlich von solchen Tests und Kommentaren Abstand nehmen.

Beste Grüse
Stefan_


----------



## ---Torsten--- (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Das lese ich ja jetzt erst: *Da kommt einer her, empfiehlt der Gemeinde, also auch Teichneulingen,* die Verwendung von gedüngtem, humosem Substrat (steht meist in irgendeiner Form sogar auf der Verpackung - und sei es nur verklausuliert "für Seerosen") im Teich, macht eine sachlich nicht nachzuvollziehende Einschränkung, dass er die Verwendung bei Fischbesatz nicht empfiehlt - und  *i c h*  soll etwas beweisen ?? * Die Leuts kommen hinterher hier ins Forum und heulen einem die Ohren voll von wegen alles grün, Teich total veralgt ...
> *
> Von wegen, da beschränke ich mich auf die Bemerkung, dass dieser Test amateurhaft (nicht: laienhaft) durchgeführt worden ist und die Schlussfolgerungen gefährlich für den Teich. *Wer dennoch Teicherde in seinem Tümpel verwendet, soll wegen der Lösung seiner Probleme ebenfalls Dich ansprechen.* Ich für meinen Teil muss nicht erst ausprobieren, dass ich mit einer Stricknadel in der Steckdose stochern sollt.
> 
> ...




Denn nur weil ich *in diesem Forum* erst seit kurzen Angemeldet bin, muss ich ja nicht zwangsläufig ein Teichneuling sein.  
Es gibt schließlich auch noch andere Teichforen wo man vorher aktiv gewesen sein könnte und es vielleicht immer noch ist.  
Ganz zu schweigen davon dass ich schon viele Jahre einen Fisch - Teich und sogar 4 reine Pflanzenteiche ohne Algen und grünes Wasser betreibe.

Ich denke schon das ich mit eine Menge Fachwissen aufwarten kann und wenn jemand Probleme hat kann er sich auch gerne Persönlich an mich wenden. Damit wäre das Grün markierte auch beantwortet.

Kommen wir noch kurz zum Blau markierten, die meisten von den *Teichlern *haben nicht mal Teicherde verwendet. 
Daher kann ich deiner Argumentation nicht wirklich folgen, Dir geht’s halt nur darum das Dein Wissen richtig ist und wenn mal jemand etwas ganz Neues berichtet es als "amateurhaft oder laienhaft" abgestempelt wird.

Damit ich mich nicht weiter aufrege setze ich Dich auf meine ignor Liste. 

Denn ich bin hier um über Teichthemen zu Diskutieren und nicht um mich mit einzelnen zu streiten.

Nun würde ich mich freuen wenn wir über das Thema Teicherde reden könnten  .

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Juleli (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

@ Torsten: ganz ehrlich? Ich halte auch nicht sonderlich viel von deinem Test. Schön und gut, wenn die Blumen in deinem Versuchsbecken schön wachsen und du Teicherde dran getan hast, aber die Tatsache, dass hier zig Neu-Teich-Besitzer immer wieder mit dem selben Problem aufwarten und sich ein Teil des Problems durch Teicherde ergeben hat, ist für mich Beweis genug, dass es mit Teicherde nicht wirklich funktionieren kann. Die zig Neu-Teich-Besitzer sind nunmal sehr viel mehr Leute als du allein mit dem Versuchsbecken. Die Statistik steht somit nicht auf deiner Seite.
Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint.

Edit: wenn ich aber mal was anderes sagen darf: meine Ma hat den Rest Teicherde von vor mehr als sieben Jahren jetzt an ihre Gartenblumen getan und die sind wirklich wunderbar gewachsen! Also für die Topfblumen für die Terasse ist Teicherde wirklich optimal!


----------



## ---Torsten--- (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

îch habe ja auch nie behauptet das in einen Teich mit Fischen die Teicherde eingesetzt werden soll

man sollte schon unterscheiden zwischen einem Teich mit Fischen und einen ohne 
denn die bringen ja genügend Nährstoffe und dadurch wird das wasser auf dauer grün, so wu Du bereits erwähnt hast


die Teicherde ist in einem reinen Pflanzenteich nicht das Hauptproblem vieler Teichler sondern weil der Teich entweder erst 3 wochen alt ist und sich noch gar keine Teichbiologie entwickeln konnte oder weil viel zu wenig Pflanzen drinnen sind, meisten liegt es immer an letzteren.


----------



## AxelU (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo Leute,

muss der Tonfall dann sein?

Stellt Euch beim Schreiben doch einfach vor, Ihr ständet dem anderen Aug in Aug gegenüber. Wie würdet Ihr dann miteinander reden, wenn der andere doch eigentlich ein netter und sympathischer Typ ist? 

Aber zur Sache.
Ich baue gerade meinen Teich um. In meinem Album seht Ihr meinen bisheringe Stein- und Felsteich. In diesem Teich wächst so gut wie gar nichts, nicht einmal Algen (siehe Beitrag im Pflanzenbereich). Ich vermute einen Nährstoffmangel. Es sind einige Fische drinn, die auch regelmäßig gefüttert werden und eigentlich für einen Nährstoffüberschuss sorgen sollten. Meinen Fischen geht es gut und die vermehren sich soeben ziemlich kräftig.

Neben dem Teich habe ich jetzt einen Wasserbottich stehen mit Teichwasser und Pflanzen aus dem Teich. Trotz exponierter Lage in der Sonne, wuchsen im Bottich ebenfalls weder Pflanzen noch Algen. Da hinein habe ich dann einfach eine Verschlusskappe ganz normalen Blumendünger für Blakonpflanzenn gekippt. Jetzt wurde das Wasser grün durch Algen und die __ Wasserpest fing an zu wachsen. Also mein Folgerung, mangenlder Pflanzenwuchs durch Närhstoffmangel

Ich ersetze gerade einen Großteile der Steine im Rand- und Flachwasserbereich meines Teiches durch Substrat. Da hinein sind lauter neue Pflanzen in Körben gekommen und alle (!!) Körbe wurden mit eiem 50:50 Gemisch aus  Oscorna Teicherde und Sand befüllt. Die Gebrauchsanweisung der Oscorna Teicherde ließt sich gut. Da steht was von nährstoffarm und hauptsächlich Lehm als Langzeitdepot, dadurch kein Algenwachstum usw. usw. Also eigentlich genau so, wie es hier immer wieder beschrieben wird, allerdings nicht für Teicherde, sondern für eigene Sand/Lehm Mischungen. So dumm werden die Jungs von Oscorna ja wohl nicht sein, dass sie in die Teicherde nur unsinnige, unnütze und teichschädliche Sachen rein tun. Tut mir leid, aber ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass ein Marktführer wie Oscorna vom Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben soll. Da in meinem Teich pflanzenmäßig nichts mehr schlimmer werden kann, habe ich mich also getraut, trotz aller Unkenrufe hier, den Selbstversuch mit der ach so verschmähten Teicherde zu wagen.

In ein paar Wochen werde ich wissen, ob die Teicherde mein Pflanzenproblem behoben hat und ob ich dann vielleicht sogar das hier immer versprochene Algenproblem haben werde.

Sollte mein Teich endlich zum Unterwasserdschungel werden, dann wäre das ein klares + für die Teicherde. 

Mag sein, dass auch mein Test nicht repräsentativ ist, aber er wäre eine Lösung auch für einige andere Teichbesitzer hier, bei denen auch nichts wächst.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

Axel


----------



## Eugen (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

hallo Torsten 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt *einer* her, empfiehlt der Gemeinde, *also auch Teichneulingen,* die Verwendung von gedüngtem, humosem Substrat (steht meist in irgendeiner Form sogar auf der Verpackung - und sei es nur verklausuliert "für Seerosen") im Teich, macht eine sachlich nicht nachzuvollziehende Einschränkung, dass er die Verwendung bei Fischbesatz nicht empfiehlt



Nur zur Auklärung :
Dieser "Einer" bist du, Stefan hat mit keinem Wort dich als Teichneuling bezeichnet.
Dass du den Fischbesatz ausschließt haben - glaube ich - alle bemerkt.

Und nu zum Teicherde-Versuch :

Dass da die Pflanzen gut drin wachsen, sollte ja wohl klar sein.
Dafür wurde sie ja entwickelt.

Dass keine Algen in deinem Eimer sind, kann auch daran liegen, dass einfach viel zu wenig "freies" Wasser im Kübel ist.
Den Kübelversuch auf einen Teich mit viel Wasser zu übertragen, ist schon gewagt.
Vor Jahren hatten wir mal eine Diskussion über Blaukorn im Teich.
Da hat es im Kübel auch funktioniert, im großen Teich wurde es dann zur Katastrophe.   

Allerdings kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass du die Teicherde flächig als Substrat einbringen willst.
Ich habe vor Jahren meinen Teich mit Kies und Sand als Substrat gebaut.
In der Sumpfzone nahm ich beim Einpflanzen 2-3 handvoll Teicherde bzw. Gartenboden und brachte dies um die Pflanzen herum ein.
Das hat gut funktioniert.  

Das würde bestimmt auch funktionieren, wenn man einen gut bepflanzten Teich mit mäßigen Fischbesatz hat.

Für Koi-Nasen kommt sowas in ihren "Freilandaquarien" eh nicht in Frage.

Ich bin jemand, der seinen Pflanzen das "artgerechte" Substrat zur Verfügung stellt. Und das ist bei einer Teichgröße von ca. 40 m² je nach Pflanze und Pflanzzone verschieden.

Meine Tannenwedel z.B. wachsen in einer Schlammschicht mit fingerdicken Stängeln aus ca 1m Tiefe hoch.
Der flutende __ Hahnenfuß steckt im Kies und ist schon meterlang.
Zwei Drittel der Wasserfläche ist immer wieder bewachsen.

In Teilen messe ich Leitfähigkeitswerte, die einen die Tränen in die Augen treiben, trotzdem wirst du bei mir keine Fadenalgen - geschweige denn Schwebealgen - finden.

Das liegt aber an meiner Bepflanzung und nicht am Substrat.

Teichneulinge werden mit meiner Art der Teichbepflanzung sicher ihre Probleme bekommen.
Bis da die 2,3 oder auch 30 "Pflanzenstängelchen" zu Pflanzen werden, haben sich die Algen schon über die Nährstoffe hergemacht.

ERGO :  "dosis venenum est " 

Die Mischung machts.


----------



## Findling (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo Axel,


Zitat von AxelU:

Mag sein, dass auch mein Test nicht repräsentativ ist, aber er wäre eine Lösung auch für einige andere Teichbesitzer hier, bei denen auch nichts wächst.

Zitat Ende.

Ja, genau das ist doch oftmals der Knackpunkt. Du schreibst hier eindeutig, dass es sich bei dir um hochwertige Teicherde des Marktführers handelt und dass sie (vielleicht) in deinem ganz speziellen Fall eine Möglichkeit bietet, die vorhandene Unterversorgung mit Nährstoffen zu beheben. Wenn bei dir jetzt tatsächlich unerwünschtes Algenwachstum einsetzen sollte, so hat sich das nach dem „Verbrauch“ der überschüssigen Nährstoffe erledigt, da dein Wasser ja vom Ursprung her offensichtlich äußerst nährstoffarm ist.

Die meisten User hier haben aber das genau gegenteilige Problem – nämlich übermäßigen Algenwuchs (wobei übermäßig wieder Definitionssache ist) wegen Nährstoffüberschuß. Teichneulingen ist mit Sicherheit nicht geholfen, wenn sie auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Substrat sind und dann hier in diversen Beiträgen lesen Teicherde ist nicht so schlecht wie immer gesagt wird und sich dann irgendwelche Billigerden von Baumarkt und Co. in ihren Teich kippen. Wenn dann noch vom Grundsatz her nährstoffreiches Wasser und/oder Baufehler wie fehlerhafte Kapillarsperre dazukommen, dann haben diese User ein echtes Problem.

Fazit: Der Stein des Anstoßes ist meines Erachtens nicht grundsätzlich die positive Bewertung von Teicherde, sondern dass ein „Kleinversuch“ erfolgte und dessen Kurzzeitergebnis dann als allgemeingültig deklariert wird. Ich wage zu behaupten dass es einfach nicht funktioniert, etwas, das im kleinen Kübel funktioniert einfach so auf einen größeren Gartenteich zu übertragen. 

Gruß
Manfred

Verflixt, jetzt hat sich Eugen dazwischengemogelt. Aber unsere Aussagen widersprechen sich ja nicht grundsätzlich.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teicherde Ja oder Nein - Mein Testbericht*

Hallo,

was ich vermisse ist eine Angabe über die Zusammensetzung dieser 'Teicherde'. In Deutschland müssen Substrate deklariert werden, also steht die Zusammensetzung auch auf der Tüte drauf. Mir sind bislang nur 'Teicherden' unter die Finger gekommen, die in Wirklichkeit Torfkultursubstrate waren. Sollte sich da inzwischen etwas geändert haben?


----------

